# Superbowl Block Pool For The Troops



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I am doing a Superbowl Block Pool to benefit the troops. The rules are below. Your name will be placed in the blocks randomly by me. When all the blocks are full and the cigars have been received, I will place the numbers in randomly and post the block pool sheet in this thread. Prizes will be given for the final score at the end of each quarter of the superbowl. If the Superbowl goes into overtime, the 4th quarter will not receive a prize. 

1) 5 cigars per entry (block). You may get up to 2 blocks immediately. If there are blocks remaining January 1st, you may get 2 additional blocks. Since these cigars will be going to the troops, feel free to send more than the 5 cigars per entry. :tu NO DOG ROCKETS---don't send anything you wouldn't smoke yourself. We supporting our troops here, not trying to kill them. 

2) When entering, please add your name to the list along with how many blocks you want and who you will be sending your cigars to (68TriShield, newcigarz, or bazookajoe). PM me if you need an address for any of these guys.

3) When sending your cigars, please include a note with "superbowl block pool entry" as well as your screen name to make sure your entry is credited. Again, additional cigars are not necessary but very much appreciated.

4) Your package must be received by January 21st. If they do not arrive by then, you will be removed from the list and I will ask for additional entries. 



We also need prizes for this pool. If you are interested in donating, please add your name to the prize list below under the specific quarter you wish to donate. Prizes can be sent to me or can be sent to the winners directly when the game is over.

Any question posted in this thread will be answered as soon as I read it.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Third Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Please add your name to the list below to enter.

EX. member name - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
1.
2.
3.

Total blocks taken 0


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve, I'll toss in a new Zippo lighter with a Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert by Vector KGM. You can decide which prize package it goes in.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe



Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Third Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection



Please add your name to the list below to enter.

EX. member name - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
1.
2.
3.

Total blocks taken 0

Thanks for the prize addition David.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Steve,

I'll throw in 4 of my Magma lighters; one for each quarter.

MCS


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly



Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly



Third Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly



Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly



Please add your name to the list below to enter.

EX. member name - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
1.
2.
3.

Total blocks taken 0

Thanks for the prize additions.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> First Quarter Prizes:
> A premium fiver from my collection
> Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
> Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
> ...


Steve, I'll donate an H.Upmann Cigar Journal and 5 Premium smokes to the prize pool:ss


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Please add your name to the list below to enter.

EX. member name - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2.
3.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly

Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
*Premium Fiver from my Collection plus some other goodies*

Third Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly

Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from my collection
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly

Please add your name to the list below to enter.

EX. member name - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2.
2.
3.

Total blocks taken 0

Thanks for the prize additions


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I will donate 2 fivers and some other goodies to the prizes.I'll probably pick up a square or two for the contest also...


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Please add your name to the list below to enter.

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)-2 blocks
4.

Total blocks taken 6

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley

Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley

3rd Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield

Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield

Thanks for the prize additions guys. I put you in for 2 blocks Dave.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks


Total blocks taken 8


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

n3uka said:


> 1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> 3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
> ...


I'm in for 2 blocks.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Please add your name to the list below to enter.

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers-sending to dave-2blocks
6.

Total blocks taken 10

First Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley

Second Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley

3rd Quarter Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield

Final Score Prizes:
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield

scroggers has also agreed to send me a very genorous prize donation. When I receive it, I will add it to the list.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light, 
I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight. 
My wife was asleep, her head on my chest, 
My daughter beside me, angelic in rest. 

Outside the snow fell, a blanket of white, 
Transforming the yard to a winter delight. 
The sparkling lights in the tree I believe, 
Completed the magic that was Christmas Eve. 

My eyelids were heavy, my breathing was deep, 
Secure and surrounded by love I would sleep. 
In perfect contentment, or so it would seem, 
So I slumbered, .......perhaps I started to dream. 

The sound wasn't loud, and it wasn't too near, 
But I opened my eyes when it tickled my ear. 
Perhaps just a cough, I didn't quite know, 
It sounded like footsteps outside in the snow. 

My soul gave a tremble, I struggled to hear, 
And I crept to the door just to see who was near. 
Standing out in the cold and the dark of the night, 
A lone figure stood, his face weary and tight. 

A soldier, I puzzled, some twenty years old, 
Perhaps a Marine, huddled there in the cold. 
Alone in the dark, he looked up and smiled, 
Standing watch over me, and my wife and my child. 

"What are you doing?" I asked without fear, 
"Come in this moment, it's freezing out here! 
Put down your pack, brush the snow from your sleeve, 
You should be at home on a cold Christmas Eve!" 

For barely a moment I saw his eyes shift, 
Away from the cold and the snow blown in drifts.. 
Then he sighed and he said "Its really all right , 
I'm out here by choice. I'm here every night." 

"It's my duty to stand at the front of the line, 
That separates you from the darkest of times. 
No one had to ask ........or beg or implore me 
I'm proud to stand..... like my fathers before me."

"My Gramps died at ' Pearl on a day in December," 
Then he sighed, "That's a Christmas 'Gram always remembers." 
My dad stood his watch in the jungles of ' Nam ', 
And now i t is my turn and so, here I am. 

I've not seen my own son in more than a while, 
But my wife sends me pictures; he's sure got her smile." 
Then he bent and he carefully pulled from his bag, 
The red, white, and blue... An American flag. 

"I can live through the cold and the being alone, 
Away from my family, my house and my home. 
I can stand at my post through the rain and the sleet, 
I can sleep in a foxhole with little to eat. 

I can carry the weight of killing another, 
Or lay down my life with my sister and brother.... 
Who stand at the front against any and all, 
To ensure for all time that this flag will not fall." 

"So go back inside," he said, "harbor no fright, 
Your family is waiting and I'll be all right." 
"But isn't there something I can do, at the least, 
"Give you money," I asked, "or prepare you a feast? 

It seems all too little for all that you've done, 
For being away from your wife and your son." 
Then his eye welled a tear that held no regret, 
"Just show us you love us and never forget. 

And when we come home, either standing or dead, 
Honor the ones who have fought and have bled, 
That's payment enough, and with that we will trust 
That we mattered to you as you mattered to us!" 


This really touched me. Have a great Christmas and remember those who can't be with their families. At least they can have a nice cigar.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Please add your name to the list below to enter.
> 
> 1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> ...


*I will need an address so I will PM to get one to send too.

Chas


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers-sending to dave-2blocks
6. ChasDen - (*) 2 Blocks
7. jpa0741-sending to dave-2 blocks

Total blocks taken 14


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> *I will need an address so I will PM to get one to send too.
> 
> Chas


PM sent! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> This really touched me. Have a great Christmas and remember those who can't be with their families. At least they can have a nice cigar.


That is awesome Steve. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers-sending to dave-2blocks
6. ChasDen - (sending to newcigarz) 2 Blocks
7. jpa0741-sending to dave-2 blocks

Total blocks taken 14


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

1. aldukes- sending to newcigarz- 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley-sending to dave(68TS)- 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers-sending to dave-2blocks
6. ChasDen - (sending to newcigarz) 2 Blocks
7. jpa0741-sending to dave-2 blocks
8. JaKaAch-sending 2 bazookajoe-2 Blocks


Total blocks taken 16

Thanks SteveDMatt for getting this going..


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 18


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Zippo / Thunderbird Butane Lighter Insert - Vector KGM from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms

Steve, changed the lighter to a premium fiver so there will be more smokes and fewer lighters in the 1st quarter prize.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 2 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks

Total blocks taken 20


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Due to poor turnout, the maximum number of blocks is now 4. If you have already signed up, you may add 2 additional blocks. All new signups may request 4 blocks immediately.
Please remember to send 5 cigars per block.

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 2 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 2 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks

Total blocks taken 20[/QUOTE]


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Due to poor turnout,


*C'mon Guys here is a chance to Help the troops while having fun and possibly winning some smokes. I can guarantee the prizes will be worth it*. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 2 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks

Total blocks taken 22


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks

Total blocks taken 24


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

macms said:


> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> 3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
> ...


Only 74 blocks left.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 2 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 26[/QUOTE]


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Due to poor turnout, the maximum number of blocks is now 4. If you have already signed up, you may add 2 additional blocks. All new signups may request 4 blocks immediately.
Please remember to send 5 cigars per block.

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 2 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 28


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 2 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 30


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Due to poor turnout, the maximum number of blocks is now 4. If you have already signed up, you may add 2 additional blocks. All new signups may request 4 blocks immediately.
> Please remember to send 5 cigars per block.
> 
> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
> ...


I'm in for 2 more!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz sending to himself - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 34


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Please put me down for two boxes.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SgtStriker said:


> Please put me down for two boxes.


PM Sent! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -2 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker Sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 36
__________________


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bump :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

scroggers generously donated a full box of Don Pepin Blue Generosos. I've split them up as seen below.

Additional prizes are always welcome.:tu

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> 3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
> ...


 *Come on people lets fill this up early.*

Considering what the prizes are right now you cant loose. Go over to c-bid, win a box of 20 good quality cigars for 20 to 30 bucks, sign up for 4 blocks and if you win one you almost break even. If you win more it's a bonus.

I just signed up for 2 more because I am winning more auctions than I have room to store them.

I have to build a new humidor this weekend, but that's for another thread. :ss

Chas


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker Sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
14. RobustoG Sending to Dave - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 40


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*SgtStriker Sent me a PM he wants 2 more blocks*

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG Sending to Dave - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 42


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 42

_*edited to clarify which Dave_


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Throw me down for two blocks. Also, If you think anyone would be interested I'll throw in the book "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars" for one of the prizes. I'll send my smokes out to Dave next week.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 44


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

The maximum number of blocks is now 4. If you have already signed up, you may add 2 additional blocks. All new signups may request 4 blocks immediately.

Please remember to send 5 cigars per block.


*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 46


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

The maximum number of blocks is now 4. If you have already signed up, you may add 2 additional blocks. All new signups may request 4 blocks immediately.

Please remember to send 5 cigars per block.


*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan***

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

The amount of Military support and generosity on this site is crazy! Thanks for taking care of the guys out here, it's very appreciated.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks

Total blocks taken 48


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks

Total blocks taken: 52


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe* - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe (received) -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield

Total blocks taken: 54


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe (received) -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken: 58


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe (received) -2 Blocks
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken: 56


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> Total blocks taken: 56


Too late to edit... meant to say 60


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 BlocksRECEIVED
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken: 60


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> Too late to edit... meant to say 60


New math? :ss:ss:r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks RECEIVED
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks RECEIVED
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken: 60


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Smokes went out to Dave this morning:

DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4613


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

5 pouches of pipe tobacco and a bundle of cigars sent by special courier to Dave


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Now...no limit to the amount of blocks you can request. There are some great prizes from some great BsOTL listed below. We would always accept more.:ss 

Please remember to send 5 cigars per block. 
Everyone is welcome to enter!


*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers

*Thanks for filling 60 blocks, but we have 40 more to go. *
1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks RECEIVED
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks RECEIVED
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken: 60


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got cigars today from...
macms
gnukfu
casadooley
and Scroggers


Thank you gentleman! :tu
1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks RECEIVED
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks RECEIVED
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 2 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

_Got RobustoG's smokes today - decided to use your vernacular Dave._

60 blocks taken


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Most of what I got yesterday got repacked and shipped to Afghanistan today.
This contest is a godsend...


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks - updated
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

package sent to newcigarz yesterday: 0305 2710 0000 3937 2051


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks 
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken 62.

*Come on guys. We're moving pretty slow here. There are plenty of good smokes out there for $2-3 a piece. You can get an oppertunity to win some awesome smokes for as little as a $10-15 investment. And you'll feel good about supporting some fine people that support you every day.*

Prizes marked with a * have been received.

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley*
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley* (Super premo...thanks)
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
Timbutz2 and yourchoice came today,thanks guys!

Steve PM me your addy please.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Got smokes from SgtStriker today


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Superbowl Block Pool For The Troops*

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Total blocks taken 64.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

In case someone wants to enter but doesn't have the cigars available. Here are some ideas.

This will get you 1 block

This will get you 4 blocks


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield

Am I doing this right?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> This will get you 4 blocks


That's funny you used that one. I got beat out on a bundle of 20 of them this week on c-bid. That's exactly what I was going to send. Guess I will just have to pick something from the other 85 cigars I did win. My shipments get here on Mondays usually, so I will be sending mine out Tuesday.

I may be signing up for more blocks if it all does not fit in my boxes. :r

Chas


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_I'll take 4 blocks_


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

4 blocks

Sticks going to Tony.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Tony...coming your way from Famous on Monday.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -2 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to ??? PM sent.
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony

74 blocks taken - 26 to go.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Tony...coming your way from Famous on Monday.


Thanks John!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Signed up for two more blocks - sending today's Joe Cigar deal to Dave. Good cigars, good price, and free shipping! I changed my info below to half done! *

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to ??? PM sent.
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony

76 blocks taken - 24 to go.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *Signed up for two more blocks - sending today's Joe Cigar deal to Dave. Good cigars, good price, and free shipping! I changed my info below to half done! *


Awesome. And yes, good cigars at a great price.


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Smokes are being shipped to Tony from famous smokes. I will let you know when they ship...:ss_


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got smokes today from aldukes, Thanks Matt!

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to ??? PM sent.
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony

76 blocks taken - 24 to go


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

4 blocks going to newcigarz on Monday.

Frank


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz

80 blocks taken - 20 to go[/QUOTE]


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> 3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
> ...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

86 blocks taken, 14 to go.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> 86 blocks taken, 14 to go.


Bump.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Steve, count me in for 4 blocks. I will send the smokes to Dave (Trishield).
Also, I'd like to donate 2 premium fivers for the prizes, one for 1st and one for 3rd quarter.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> Steve, count me in for 4 blocks. I will send the smokes to Dave (Trishield).
> Also, I'd like to donate 2 premium fivers for the prizes, one for 1st and one for 3rd quarter.


Awesome!:tu

Looks like just 10 Blocks to go. Some very nice prizes for the winners! :ss


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Could you add another 2 blocks for me (total 4) :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Add 2 Blocks for me please, I'll get the sticks out to Dave, later this week.

Thanks


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll take 2 blocks. 

SteveDMatt sorry for the delay been down with the flu.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sticks on the way for 4 blocks to Dave 0306 2400 0001 3129 4188:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - PMing for who to send to.

96 blocks taken only 4 more remain.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
A premium fiver from bazookajoe
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley*
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley* (Super premo...thanks)
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms* Very nice!!!
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms* Very nice!!!
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*

Prizes marked with a * have been received.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - PMing for who to send to.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine went out today to some god forsaken place in Maryland :tu
DC# 0307 1790 0003 6628 4261


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - PMing for who to send to.
__________________


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -2 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - PMing for who to send to.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I;m going to try and get my other half out to Dave this afternoon:

DC#: 0306 3030 0000 6704 4705


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd like 2 blocks. Thanks. Will be mailing to 68TriShield.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

hooperjetcar said:


> I'd like 2 blocks. Thanks. Will be mailing to 68TriShield.


I think this leaves 2 blocks left.

If so I will take them, and send the cigars to Bazookajoe.


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine are on the way to 68TriShield, should arrive on MD on Friday.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> I;m going to try and get my other half out to Dave this afternoon:
> 
> DC#: 0306 3030 0000 6704 4705


Dave, these went out this afternoon.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine went out today!

4 blocks.

DC 0307 1790 0001 0186 7789

Good luck everyone,
Chas


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks *RECEIVED VERY NICE*!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks *DONE!*
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks *DONE!*
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks *DONE!*
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks *Half DONE!*
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks *DONE!*
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks *(Half DONE!)*
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks *DONE!*
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks *DONE!*
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks *RECEIVED VERY NICE!*
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks *DONE!*
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (*Half DONE!)*
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks *DONE!*
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks *DONE!*
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield *DONE!*
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield *DONE!*
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz *RECEIVED VERY NICE*
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony *RECEIVED VERY NICE!*
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks *DONE!*
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

*This is done unless someone doesn't get their cigars in or post a DC# by January 21st. I will reopen this to fill any gaps at that point.

Thanks to everyone who donated cigars as well as prizes. Your efforts will result in a minimum of 500 cigars being sent to our troops across the pond. It was very nice to see some newbies step up and show their support. *


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs :ss 
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

Got Jechelman's pool donation today + some extras for me. Thanks Frank!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

With the cigars sent to me(only me mind you)so far, I put these together tonight.There were some unsolicited donations thrown in there for good measure too BTW 
Gorillas are hands down the most generous BOTL's in the world,I'm proud to be associated with all of you :u








sorry you can't see all the cigars,but these boxes are chock full and ready to go


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> With the cigars sent to me(only me mind you)so far, I put these together tonight.There were some unsolicited donations thrown in there for good measure too BTW
> Gorillas are hands down the most generous BOTL's in the world,I'm proud to be associated with all of you :u
> sorry you can't see all the cigars,but these boxes are chock full and ready to go


Very nice Dave. I hope to get my boxes together next week. :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks *RECEIVED VERY NICE*!
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
> 3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks *DONE!*
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks *DONE!*
> ...


Steve - THANKS! For putting this together and for putting the smackdown on our troops!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
A premium fiver from bazookajoe* Fabulous...Thanks for the tag alongs
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley*
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict*Awesome, thanks for the tag alongs.

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley* 
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield
A Premium fiver from macms* 
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict*Awesome

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A premium fiver from 68TriShield
A premium fiver from macms* 
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*

Prizes marked with a * have been received.

Thanks for being so generous with the prizes guys. Also, thanks to those who threw a couple in the box for me, very much appreciated.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - 4 blocks
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks (Half DONE!)
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - Sending to Trishield
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

On the way today to Dave. DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6123.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

this was as of yesterday...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks (Half DONE!)
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

this was as of today...


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Did I win yet?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

Chris A. from Solon OH,who are you?


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> 1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
> 2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
> 3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
> 4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
> ...


My package went out yesterday, DC#0103 8555 7491 8794 4149


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> With the cigars sent to me(only me mind you)so far, I put these together tonight.There were some unsolicited donations thrown in there for good measure too BTW
> Gorillas are hands down the most generous BOTL's in the world,I'm proud to be associated with all of you :u
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some goodness Dave! :r Great job and thank you again for all you do.

Fred


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

whoops, I am Chris A from Solon, OH


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JJVaughn said:


> whoops, I am Chris A from Solon, OH


:c why I oughta...
1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

 Thank you! (is that your addy on the box?)


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Just curious. How close to being full is the board?:chk


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Just curious. How close to being full is the board?:chk


The board is full. I'm just waiting for all the cigars to reach their destination and I will post the pool. I am trying to get a spreadsheet to randomize the names and the numbers.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

yes, that's my address


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> The board is full. I'm just waiting for all the cigars to reach their destination and I will post the pool. I am trying to get a spreadsheet to randomize the names and the numbers.


*"Football Squares Pool Spreadsheet"* has a free trial. 
See if this will do what you want.

 LINK

Chas


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Package on it's way. DC 0103 8555 7492 6022 3116


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Package going west to Dave (bazookajoe)
DC# 0306 2400 0000 3230 8175

Great Job on this Steve. 
And thanks to all involved, prize donors, and the three package shippers.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks Half DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield

Actually _well_ done Jeff (another gorilla that can't count ).


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

*First Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
A premium fiver from bazookajoe* 
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
H. Upmann cigar journal from casadooley*
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict*

*Second Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
Premium Fiver from newcigarz plus some other goodies
A premium fiver from casadooley* 
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars from BigDawgFan

*3rd Quarter Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A Premium fiver from 68TriShield* Very nice, thanks for the tag alongs!
A Premium fiver from macms* 
A fiver of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*
A premium fiver from avo_addict*

*Final Score Prizes:*
A premium fiver from SteveDMatt*
Magma lighter from Major Captain Silly*
A premium fiver from 68TriShield*
A premium fiver from macms* 
A ten-pack of Don Pepin Blue Generosos from scroggers*

Prizes marked with a * have been received.

Thanks for being so generous with the prizes guys. Also, thanks to those who threw a couple in the box for me, very much appreciated.

The pool is filled out. I am just waiting for the last couple packages to reach their destination before I post the blocks.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Prizes marked with a * have been received.
> 
> Thanks for being so generous with the prizes guys. Also, thanks to those who threw a couple in the box for me, very much appreciated.


Just to be Different I will ship my Prize donation direct to the winner. Thanks for putting this together Steve.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield DONE!
Sweet selection..thanks :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm only waiting for 1 package to reach it's destination, and that should happen soon. So I am posting the blocks. 

This was put into a spreadsheet program and everything was randomly inserted. Your numbers change every quarter. Some of the names look a little strange, but that's how the program put them in. 

If you win a block and PM me your address SB Sunday or early Monday morning, I will have the package in the mail Monday. 

Once again, thanks to everyone who donated cigars and prizes. Your efforts go a long way to make a bunch of our troops very happy.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

Just a quick thanks to steve for all the work in setting this up. :ssAlso a thanks to all the guys who sent the entries to the troops. CS iis first class all the way...:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

1. aldukes - sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
2. 68TriShield - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
3. casadooley - sending to dave(68TS) - 4 blocks DONE!
4. n3uka - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
5. scroggers - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
6. ChasDen - sending to newcigarz -4 Blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
7. jpa0741 - sending to dave - DONE!
8. JaKaAch - sending 2 bazookajoe -4 Blocks DONE!
9. macms - sending to dave - 4 blocks DONE!
10. gnukfu - sending to dave -4 blocks DONE!
11. bazookajoe - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
12. newcigarz - sending to himself - 2 blocks DONE!
13. SgtStriker - Sending to newcigarz - 4 blocks RECEIVED VERY NICE!
14. RobustoG - Sending to bazookajoe - 2 blocks DONE!
15. BigDawgFan - sening to Dave - 2 blocks DONE!
16. TimButz2 - sending to Dave - 4 blocks DONE!
17. yourchoice - sending to 68TS - 2 blocks DONE!
18. BlueWaterStogie - sending to bazookajoe - 4 blocks DONE!
19. Conch Republican - 2 blocks - sending to TriShield DONE!
20. Smokin' Machinist - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
21. mastershogun - 4 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
22.Cigarmark - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
23. DOHCtorJT - 2 blocks - sending to Trishield DONE!
24. Rudy351 - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE!
25. PapaJohn67 - 4 blocks - sending to Tony RECEIVED VERY NICE!
26. Jechelman - 4 blocks - sending to newcigarz RECEIVED VERY NICE! + a couple of tag-alongs
27. Major Captain Silly - 4 blocks - DONE!
28. Seanohue - hand-delivered to Trishield - 2 blocks DONE!
29. avo_addict - 4 block - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
30. JJVaughn - 2 blocks - sending to 68TriShield DONE!
31. hooperjetcar - 2 blocks -sending to 68TriShield DONE!
Thats all Folks!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it Super Bowl Sunday yet?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep - Pats won 28-17.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Yep - Pats won 28-17.


:r

Just a quick thanks to everyone who put this together. Especially those fine people who donated the prizes so that all the entries could be sent to the troops. Hats off to you because you people did it without wanting anything in return.

Good luck to everyone and who ever wins I am sure there are some *Super* sticks in the winnings.

Chuck

PS - So how many points do you get if the little puck goes in the net thing?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

ChasDen said:


> :r
> 
> Chuck
> 
> PS - So how many points do you get if the little puck goes in the net thing?


If the puck goes in three times in one game you get a free hat..p


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> If the puck goes in three times in one game you get a free hat..p


I thought the hat went onto the ice!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump....

Good luck to everyone, and thanks once again for your genorocity.

If you are a winner and PM me your adress after the game, I will do my best to get the package out Monday.

Here's the block pool.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Steve for organizing this whole thing - between this and the pools at work (organized during non-working hours of course) I have to win something.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1st qtr winner....

Scroggers

PM me your addy and I'll get them off tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> 1st qtr winner....
> 
> Scroggers
> 
> PM me your addy and I'll get them off tomorrow.


Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

2nd qtr winner...

aldukes

PM me that addy.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to both so far!:bl


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> 2nd qtr winner...
> 
> aldukes
> 
> PM me that addy.


WooHoo!!! :tu


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats to the winners! :chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Grats to the Winners! :bl

Is it me or did Tom Petty look and sound better than he did when he was younger?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

3rd Qtr winner.....

JJVaughn

Congrats....where's the addy?


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

WooHoo!!

PM sent. It only took me 18 years to win one of these things


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> 3rd Qtr winner.....
> 
> JJVaughn
> 
> Congrats....where's the addy?


btw, pick out one of those 5ers and keep it for yourself as a thank you for setting this all up.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats to the winners and thanks Steve for putting this together. Wonderful job of organizing and managing sir! :tu

Probably the best game played in a very long time... :ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats to the winners and thanks SteveD for putting this together. PM me the addy for the winner for my input to the prize and I'll get it in the mail!:tu


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

PM SENT! 

FYI: people are driving around Brooklyn honking horns like crazy.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

4th Qtr Winner....

Aldukes again.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Aldukes again?? NICE!!!!!

Congrats to the winners, and thanks for putting this together! Top Notch!:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

JJVaughn said:


> btw, pick out one of those 5ers and keep it for yourself as a thank you for setting this all up.


Thanks for the offer, but they are all coming you way. You deserve them.

Congrats.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Congrats Guys and Thank You!


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

The first package of winnings just came and I must say- WOW. Im totally overwhelmed. I'll post pics when everything comes in. 

:tu Please bump RG for everyone who contributed to the pool!! :tu


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

aldukes said:


> The first package of winnings just came and I must say- WOW. Im totally overwhelmed. I'll post pics when everything comes in.
> 
> :tu Please bump RG for everyone who contributed to the pool!! :tu


:tpd:

I received my winnings yesterday as well. What a kick a$$ selection of sticks.

Thanks again to everyone who set this up.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

My winnings arrived yesterday, I am overwhelmed at the excellent sticks that were donated. Thanks to all the BOTL who donated and organized this thing. :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

aldukes said:


> The first package of winnings just came and I must say- WOW. Im totally overwhelmed. I'll post pics when everything comes in.
> 
> :tu Please bump RG for everyone who contributed to the pool!! :tu


Hey Matt, Back from Vacation your winnings will go out Monday!

DC # 0307 1790 0000 2250 2110 :tu


----------

